# ($1 applique) Share The Love is Back!



## admin

Do you already have an Overclock.net applique? Here is your chance to give one (or two!) to another member - and it will only cost them $1.00 through Paypal.

Why $1? Shipping can be a pain. PayPal makes it somewhat easy to manage the shipping of these so we would like to keep these "orders" in their system.

All you need to do:

*Donor*
1) Post a picture of your applique installed somewhere on your gear/vehicle etc. in this thread

2) Post the name of the member on Overclock.net who you would like us to send an applique to. You can only give this away one time to one member *who does not already have an applique*.

3) PM the member and let them know how nice you were









*Recipient*
1) IF YOU WANT THIS - Send a $1 (US) payment to [email protected] via PayPal - make sure to send your full mailing address AND *the name of the member who gave you the $1 applique* so we can cross-reference. *Use PayPal's preformatted mailing address (an option you have when you pay for "Goods"). This allows us to print the labels and ensure they will ship from Canada to where you live without any issues.*

2) Sit back and wait for two small logo appliques (one internal, one external). We will ship these weekly.

Enjoy









-----------

UPDATE (more info for the confused)

Basically - this promotion is for people who have already purchased appliques from here (http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ques-sale.html) or had them from the past. If you have one of these, simply take a picture of it and post it here.

Once you have done so, you are allowed to suggest another Overclock.net member (who does not already have one). This person would be able to "purchase" a two-pack of appliques for the crazy low price of $1. We are sending them two because (1) they are the smallest version and (2) one is internal and one is external - NOT because they should be sent to two people. One lucky sole, thanks to you, will get two small appliques for $1. Smile - you made someone happy


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

awesome idea admin, ill be doing this once i get mine!


----------



## Manyak

Awesome stuff









Unfortunately I don't have an applique







. Now that I just got a new rig it's probably a good time to buy one though.


----------



## halifax1

Here's one on my MacBook.










I want to send a $1 Applique to TwoCables.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Here's one on my MacBook.










I want to send a $1 Applique to TwoCables.










Whoa, payment sent! Thank you Halifax! I don't feel worthy, but thank you.


----------



## halifax1

Everyone is worthy of an Applique!


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Whoa, payment sent! Thank you Halifax! I don't feel worthy, but thank you.


When you receive yours, feel free to post a picture, suggest another member and continue the process


----------



## Demented

Great idea! I wish I had one to continue the love...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Everyone is worthy of an Applique!


w00t!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


When you receive yours, feel free to post a picture, suggest another member and continue the process










I certainly will. It should be fun picking somebody as I have so many people to choose from. I am really looking forward to seeing who I end up choosing (I really am).

Thank you!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Here's a terrible one of mine









for: Alex98uk


----------



## 98uk

Heh, I want one, but I fear nothing ships to the UK


----------



## H3||scr3am

my fellow audiophile, Alex98uk, you can have mine if you're willing to pay the $1... they ship in a standard legal letter envelope, so I'm sure we can send it to the UK


----------



## gonX

They still ship to the UK for the same price as they do to the US, admin's paying the difference









Here's one more for TwoCables:









And if you can give out 2, halifax1:


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


my fellow audiophile, Alex98uk, you can have mine if you're willing to pay the $1... they ship in a standard legal letter envelope, so I'm sure we can send it to the UK










But you're not actually giving yours away. What you'd actually be doing is picking somebody, and because you picked them, they get to have these two appliques for just $1. So, it's kinda like you're saying, "I want you to have this amazing discount to basically get both of these appliques for free - well, almost."

But, if the "Donor" really is giving away their applique, then that's even more awesome. However, if that's true, then it would be quite a long time before I gave mine away. But based on the OP of this thread, the "Donor" isn't actually giving away their applique.

And if the "Donor" really IS giving away their applique (that is, the one in their pic), then that's even more awesome. Oh that was really redundant. Oops. But I'll leave it.


----------



## 98uk

Where can I send my $1 then?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Where can I send my $1 then?


Carefully read the OP of this thread. When you are chosen, you PayPal $1 to [email protected].

Then Overclock.net ships you two small appliques: one internal, one external. They're shipping weekly.

But to those who are not chosen: you can't cheat, because if you cheat, then it will be obvious. First, there will be no proof in this thread that you were chosen. And 2nd, there will be no proof due to the lack of the private message that you received. And so don't try to cheat by just sending $1 and seeing what happens.


----------



## 98uk

Cool brosephs. Payment is on it's way.

Kinda happy, I always felt a bit like I didn't know anyone here


----------



## admin

Any of these completed within the next 8 hours or so will be shipped TODAY along with the other orders. Please read the OP and follow the instructions 100%.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Any of these completed within the next 8 hours or so will be shipped TODAY along with the other orders. Please read the OP and follow the instructions 100%.


If somebody were to have more than one person "donate", then can that person place the same amount of orders for the same amount of donations? I mean, I have two donations, and so should I accept the 2nd donation and send another $1 payment if I want to accept?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Ok guys, where's the love?









My MSI Wind is quite naked.


----------



## Snoopy83

I need to find a friend with an applique, I so want one of these for my folding computer.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
If somebody were to have more than one person "donate", then can that person place the same amount of orders for the same amount of donations? I mean, I have two donations, and so should I accept the 2nd donation and send another $1 payment if I want to accept?

Good question. The spirit of this is to share the wealth - so I suggest respectfully refusing the gift from the second member and perhaps give them a suggestion on who else they could give it to. Feel free to accept it though. I will not restrict this if unless it becomes abused.


----------



## metallicamaster3

I want to make my own applique! D:

God these things are cool.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Good question. The spirit of this is to share the wealth - so I suggest respectfully refusing the gift from the second member and perhaps give them a suggestion on who else they could give it to. Feel free to accept it though. I will not restrict this if unless it becomes abused.

Whoa, that's a good idea. Thank you. I'll get right on it.


----------



## gonX

TwoCables has rejected my applique so I'll send it on to somebody else...

dasparx!

My original post:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post7027919

So it'll be halifax1 and dasparx instead


----------



## admin

Quote:



TwoCables has rejected my applique so I'll send it on to somebody else...

dasparx!

My original post:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-contests-promotions/564087-1-applique-share-love-back.html#post7027919

So it'll be halifax1 and dasparx instead










Sorry! I clarified the terms of this offer in the OP:

"2) Post the name of the member on Overclock.net who you would like us to send an applique to. You can only give this away one time to one member - ideally someone who does not have one yet."

Sorry again for the confusion


----------



## Gizmo

Fantastic idea; really ought to bring the community together.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Sorry! I clarified the terms of this offer in the OP:

"2) Post the name of the member on Overclock.net who you would like us to send an applique to. You can only give this away one time to one member - ideally someone who does not have one yet."

Sorry again for the confusion










Your initial post is confusing, then:

Quote:



Here is your chance to give one (or two!) to another member - and it will only cost them $1.00 through Paypal.


Does that mean I will be able to give away 2 to halifax1 in this case, then? Instead of one for each person?


----------



## woodpigeon4

Really nice idea, maybe once I get some money in my PayPal account, someone could find themselves with an applique from me


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Your initial post is confusing, then:

Does that mean I will be able to give away 2 to halifax1 in this case, then? Instead of one for each person?


You get 2 for the $1.


----------



## Shane1244

Hmm, I would love one of these, Too bad I haven't built up too many friends around here yet, I'm still new


----------



## Pao

Too cool! I want in on this, crazy $1 burning a hole in my PP account!

Leviathan wants to pimp the appliquÃ©!


----------



## Swiftes

Hmm, I am gonna go apply one, then decide who the lucky person can be!


----------



## Cavi

VERY cool idea!


----------



## VCheeZ

I choose Swiftes


----------



## goodolsen

Man, I need to get my applique applied and then pick some lucky soul to donate one to...decisions decisions.


----------



## admin

We will ship at 6pm EST tonight. Get your "orders" in. PLEASE - make sure to follow the instructions in the OP. I have already received a few malformed requests


----------



## wierdo124

I'm here. I'd like to send it to IEATFISH







he has been informed


----------



## Swiftes

Okay, I also nominate VCheez, might as well return the favour!



























I had to climb on my roof to get a better picture you know!


----------



## el gappo

ill take one and send one to wildfire99 because he's so cool








ok nvm greedy bugger wildfire already has 2 i nominate woodpigeon my best customer








sent $2 wasnt sure if i had to or not but w/e


----------



## bluedevil

I nominate sdla4ever.


----------



## wierdo124

BD, team members can't nominate fellow team members


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
ill take one and send one to wildfire99 because he's so cool









already got plenty o appliques, thanks anyway.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
BD, team members can't nominate fellow team members









The heck I can't! :swearing:


----------



## Aawa

wow this is an awesome idea!

I still haven't gotten around to getting some of the appliques yet. And unfortunately I wont be able to pick some up till next week. Then i will share the love with someone


----------



## aksthem1

This is a great idea. I will be buying some within the next few weeks and I will try to share the love.


----------



## IEATFISH

I sent my dollar!! When mine gets here, I'll be sure to pass it (a $1 invite) along.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
ill take one and send one to wildfire99 because he's so cool








ok nvm greedy bugger wildfire already has 2 i nominate woodpigeon my best customer








sent $2 wasnt sure if i had to or not but w/e

Thanks man, I'm really grateful. I'll certainly return the favour once I get money into my PayPal


----------



## VCheeZ

Payment sent!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Maybe someone can clear this up for me -- how does one apply an applique?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
Maybe someone can clear this up for me -- how does one apply an applique?

It's like a sticker. Though, It can be re-applied.

On second though, it's more like a screen shield. It's not sticky to the touch, but it loves sticking to flat surfaces


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


It's like a sticker. Though, It can be re-applied.

On second though, it's more like a screen shield. It's not sticky to the touch, but it loves sticking to flat surfaces










These cannot be re-applied. If you can re-apply these, you win cake.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


These cannot be re-applied. If you can re-apply these, you win cake.


If you can reapply these, you will be the cake.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*   Maybe someone can clear this up for me -- how does one apply an applique?  
   
 YouTube - Finalized Overclock.net Applique on MacBook + How To


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


YouTube - Finalized Overclock.net Applique on MacBook + How To


Oh, it's just the letters, I thought it had a clear backing.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


YouTube - Finalized Overclock.net Applique on MacBook + How To


Love you. +imaginary rep


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


ill take one and send one to wildfire99 because he's so cool








ok nvm greedy bugger wildfire already has 2 i nominate woodpigeon my best customer








sent $2 wasnt sure if i had to or not but w/e


el gappo, please forgive me:

To my friends at Overclock.net: this is simple:

If you have an applique, then nominate somebody.
Post a picture of your applique along with the name of who you nominated.
Send a private message to that person telling them that you chose them. Send them a link to your reply. Feel free to explain how this works too.
 
If you were nominated, and if you want the TWO SMALL LOGO APPLIQUES (one internal, one external) then PayPal $1 to [email protected] (copy/pasting MAY not work. I tried it, and it kept telling me that I had entered an invalid address - but I chose "Copy Email Address". So I typed it and then it accepted it).
Post a reply to this thread saying that you accepted.
Wait for Overclock.net to ship you the two, small logo appliques that you paid $1 for.

It couldn't be simpler. There is nothing else needed. If you don't want the two small logo appliques for $1, then turn down the donation and let the person pick somebody else of their choosing.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you guys should be thanking halifax1, its his video


----------



## larsulrich87

What if you want somebody to nominate you? Any friends willing to nominate me here?!







Especially if you've already figured out where you are gonna put the appliques....


----------



## admin

I am seeing a love triangle already that should not be possible (right?)

From Swiftes to VCheeZ
From Vcheez to Swiftes.

Am I missing something? This is not how this is supposed to work.

Rules updated.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I am seeing a love triangle already that should not be possible (right?)

From Swiftes to VCheeZ
From Vcheez to Swiftes.

Am I missing something? This is not how this is supposed to work.

Yeah, I'm seeing all sorts of deviations in this thread. From the giver sending money to the recipient sending one back.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I am seeing a love triangle already that should not be possible (right?)

From Swiftes to VCheeZ
From Vcheez to Swiftes.

Am I missing something? This is not how this is supposed to work.

Rules updated.

aye, the idea is to let people who dont already have appliques a chance to get some right?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

No one truly likes me huh. *wipes away tears*


----------



## Chr0n1c

I wish I had a CC..

I'd prolly never get anybody to send me one anyways.


----------



## admin

Quote:

aye, the idea is to let people who dont already have appliques a chance to get some right?
Indeed







We want to share the love - not hoard it









I have refunded some of the payments I believed were incorrect.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Someone would nominate me but I don't have a paypal =P


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
el gappo, please forgive me:

To my friends at Overclock.net: this is simple:


If you have an applique, then nominate somebody.
Post a picture of your applique along with the name of who you nominated.
Send a private message to that person telling them that you chose them. Send them a link to your reply. Feel free to explain how this works too.


If you were nominated, and if you want the TWO SMALL LOGO APPLIQUES (one internal, one external) then PayPal $1 to [email protected] (copy/pasting MAY not work. I tried it, and it kept telling me that I had entered an invalid address - but I chose "Copy Email Address". So I typed it and then it accepted it).
Post a reply to this thread saying that you accepted.
Wait for Overclock.net to ship you the two, small logo appliques that you paid $1 for.

It couldn't be simpler. There is nothing else needed. If you don't want the two small logo appliques for $1, then turn down the donation and let the person pick somebody else of their choosing.

no need for such big letters now i feel really daft lol. well i sent $2 so cannot buy 2 one for me and one for him? arhhh well swifties nominate me and get out of that love triangle lol


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
no need for such big letters now i feel really daft lol. well i sent $2 so cannot buy 2 one for me and one for him? arhhh well swifties nominate me and get out of that love triangle lol

I refunded your payment and included a note.

Basically - this promotion is for people who have already purchased appliques from here (http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ques-sale.html) or had them from the past. If you have one of these, simply take a picture of it and post it here.

Once you have done so, you are allowed to suggest another Overclock.net member (who does not already have one). This person would be able to "purchase" a two-pack of appliques for the crazy low price of $1. We are sending them two because (1) they are the smallest version and (2) one is internal and one is external - NOT because they should be sent to two people. One lucky sole, thanks to you, will get two small appliques for $1. Smile - you made someone happy









Hope that clarifies things


----------



## Swiftes

Sorry about that Admin, I didn't read the rules properly









Can I nominate someone else instead?

If so, I nominate ericeod, as he has been amazing at being helpful in the past, and he is a real all round nice guy









I will let him know now!


----------



## el gappo

yeah got it, bit of selective reading on my part


----------



## Sickened1

I could use an applique if someone wants to share teh love.


----------



## VCheeZ

I guess I will change my nomination to catmmm?


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I guess I will change my nomination to catmmm?

All Editors and Mods should be getting some freebies anyway I think. I believe Mega already posted something about that?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
All Editors and Mods should be getting some freebies anyway I think. I believe Mega already posted something about that?











I was not aware of this...okie dokie







I Nominate Lunchbox21984


----------



## GeforceGTS

I'd like to send it to BinaryBird

If he wants it that is


----------



## wildfire99

as you can see i have 2, i nominate el gappo the destroyer.

EDIT: sorry for the blur im kind of in a hurry.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*










as you can see i have 2, i nominate el gappo the destroyer.

EDIT: sorry for the blur im kind of in a hurry.


Please read the OP







You can't give away decals to two people - even if you have two. Sorry about that


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I am seeing a love triangle already that should not be possible (right?)

From Swiftes to VCheeZ 
From Vcheez to Swiftes.

Am I missing something? This is not how this is supposed to work.

Rules updated.


Oh that looks kinda fruity there.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


no need for such big letters now i feel really daft lol. well i sent $2 so cannot buy 2 one for me and one for him? arhhh well swifties nominate me and get out of that love triangle lol


In today's world, if there's really large text that's amongst a bunch of smaller text that's all the same size, then most people will only really read and "see" the big text. For example, have you seen those advertisements where the biggest word is "FREE" when the really fine print reveals that it's not actually free. It's just that it's included with a purchase that exceeds the value of the item they're saying is free? Well, they do that because they know everyone will only see "Free", and then run to the store for their free thing.

So, by making the post with huge text directed at everyone who sees this thread, I am hoping that they will say "whoa, that's big and easy to read so I'll read it".

In other words: humans are a lazy species and we want everything to be easy. We want everyone to do the thinking for us. So, by using big text, it grabs people's attention and almost forces them to read it instead of everything else.


----------



## TwoCables

And to be clear: this isn't about giving away YOUR appliques. It's about saying "I choose you to be eligible for this crazy Overclock.net discount of $1 for two small-logo appliques".


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Please read the OP







You can't give away decals to two people - even if you have two. Sorry about that










i read the OP, could you please read my post. ^_^


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


i read the OP, could you please read my post. ^_^


Since when did he become "el gappo the destroyer"? lol that's an awesome name.


----------



## el gappo

lol that is awesome im adopting it now


----------



## TwoCables

Now we need a theme song.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


i read the OP, could you please read my post. ^_^


Sorry about that - misread it, it seems!


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Sorry about that - misread it, it seems!


no problem ^_^


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


lol that is awesome im adopting it now











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Since when did he become "el gappo the destroyer"? lol that's an awesome name.


i didnt even realise i typed that in, not too sober. ^_^


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


i didnt even realise i typed that in, not too sober. ^_^


I wanna post some neat sound effects with a cool theme song now.

El Gappo the Destroyer!!!!!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I wanna post some neat sound effects with a cool theme song now.

El Gappo the Destroyer!!!!!


do it NOW







it will be awesome







maybe i can have it as my windows start up theme lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


do it NOW







it will be awesome







maybe i can have it as my windows start up theme lol


Oh if only I could do that stuff. That would be so cool! I want to be a professional audio creator guy right now!

I wanna get that guy who does the voice over work for movie previews - especially those intense action-packed movies that only guys like.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I wanna get that guy who does the voice over work for movie previews - especially those intense action-packed movies that only guys like.


Isn't he dreamy?


----------



## FieryCoD

I have no Paypal account. How would I be able to get the applique then?


----------



## el gappo

you probably wouldn't, can you not use a friends or your parents?

and that guy has the perfect voice for my theme! im going to sing it next time i join a cod4 game lol
wow admin just made the 8000 posts milestone :O


----------



## jarble

sorry for the off topic but does this mean that people that won applique's in the ocn birthday give away will be getting some?


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
sorry for the off topic but does this mean that people that won applique's in the ocn birthday give away will be getting some?

Mega has asked for all the winner's addresses! Yes








Please PM him with yours asap if you have not yet


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Mega has asked for all the winner's addresses! Yes







Please PM him with yours asap if you have not yet









sorry I lost the thread/was in France so I did not get the memo I will pm her right away







.


----------



## Adrienspawn

This is an awesome idea.

Anyone know if one would stick on the panel of the Cosmos S? (Rough-ish steel)
And how about a forehead?


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
sorry I lost the thread/was in France so I did not get the memo I will pm him right away







.

No worries! Sorry it took so darn long. We have a great supplier now though.

Welcome back!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

epic idea







i just wish someone would nominate me, unless i am undeserving







aww well, this is still a great idea and reinforces why OCN is #1.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Although I wish I could nominate all mah mates in chat, this one goes to Nostrano!


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

So wait, I need someone to nominate me?


----------



## Fitzbane

WTB nom nom!









This is an awesome idea btw.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
sorry I lost the thread/was in France so I did not get the memo I will pm *her* right away







.

Dude, Mega is a Dude [/Jesse Montgomery III (Ashton Kutcher) voice]


----------



## Papa.Smurf

This ones for hitman1985!


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 








Although I wish I could nominate all mah mates in chat, this one goes to Nostrano!

Sure am feeling the love


----------



## Lunchbox21984

ordered mine, cant wait.


----------



## admin

I'll send out another batch tomorrow if we get enough activity for this over the night







Share the love people


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


This ones for hitman1985!


thanks







/ paid


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


So wait, I need someone to nominate me?


Read the OP, goofball.









But, we can't request to be nominated. This is basically this: somebody picks you to get this really big discount, you choose whether to accept or decline, you PayPal $1 to [email protected] if you accept, and if you accepted, then you just wait for yours to be shipped by Overclock.net.

It's just a big sale/discount on this 2-pack of the small logo appliques (one internal, one external), but we get to pick who is eligible for the discount. But asking to be nominated isn't really allowed (or appropriate, for that matter).


----------



## theCanadian

If any one wants to help me out, I'd really, really appreciate it!


----------



## heelsparky0501

i wish i had one :[ ive always wanted one ever since ive joined.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
So wait, I need someone to nominate me?

yes

Quote:

i wish i had one :[ ive always wanted one ever since ive joined.
same here XD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
Read the OP, goofball.

He obviously did, otherwise he wouldn't have asked.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


He obviously did, otherwise he wouldn't have asked.


Wow. Ok. I guess I'm just a complete idiot, then huh?

Oh but wait a minute! I'm not saying I'm very smart. No. In fact, I don't think very highly of myself at all. I usually feel like everyone else is smarter than I am. But yet when I read the OP of this thread, I understand this quite thoroughly and I am not left wondering anything at all. So therefore, if he "obviously" read the OP, then he shouldn't have any questions, right?

Excuse me for the fact that something isn't obvious to me when it was obvious to you. I guess I'm just as blind and stupid as I thought I was! But, when somebody reads the OP of this thread and still asks if they need somebody to nominate them, then it's quite obvious that they didn't really read it.

So, do I win?







geez...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow. Ok. I guess I'm just a complete idiot, then huh?

Oh but wait a minute! I'm not saying I'm very smart. No. In fact, I don't think very highly of myself at all. I usually feel like everyone else is smarter than I am. But yet when I read the OP of this thread, I understand this quite thoroughly and I am not left wondering anything at all. So therefore, if he "obviously" read the OP, then he shouldn't have any questions, right?

Excuse me for the fact that something isn't obvious to me when it was obvious to you. I guess I'm just as blind and stupid as I thought I was! But, when somebody reads the OP of this thread and still asks if they need somebody to nominate them, then it's quite obvious that they didn't really read it.

So, do I win?







geez...



What in the hell was that all about?

He asked a question because he was unsure about the entire process. He misunderstood, doesn't mean he didn't read the OP. He just asked a very simple question. You could've answered it very simply.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


What in the hell was that all about?

He asked a question because he was unsure about the entire process. He misunderstood, doesn't mean he didn't read the OP. He just asked a very simple question. You could've answered it very simply.


And you didn't have to make your original comment.


----------



## el gappo

calm down ladies im sure you can both type long pointless replies all day its a tie *serious face*


----------



## procpuarie

this is a GREAT idea. admin could even send me it for 50somthing cents too since I am in ontario!!


----------



## coffeejunky

I would appreciate one








(Hope this isn't considered begging)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
calm down ladies im sure you can both type long pointless replies all day its a tie *serious face*

In my best lady voice: _oh you men are all alike! You think you can just boss us women around all day and get away with it. So, from now on, I am going to chase women instead._

I'm sorry. I'm bored, and I like this thread and its idea, so it needs frequent bumpage.


----------



## admin

More love shared







Another batch of applliques sent! Keep those pictures coming and I will keep those appliques shipping!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
In my best lady voice: _oh you men are all alike! You think you can just boss us women around all day and get away with it. So, from now on, I am going to chase women instead._

I'm sorry. I'm bored, and I like this thread and its idea, so it needs frequent bumpage.

























really good of you to ship them to the UK admin. i will advertise ocn well with my case







ill stick one on my upcoming casemod aswell


----------



## XAslanX

This goes to linskingdom he has been PM'd


----------



## Xecuter2

Added an updated pic since I gave this bench to my gf and we built her machine on it

















This one is for Immortal Kenny


----------



## goodolsen

I nominate DizzyMagoo the folding foo'.


----------



## stevenma188

I really want this to put on the car I just bought! OCN PRIDE! Am i suppose to send payment first? or get nominated first?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevenma188* 
I really want this to put on the car I just bought! OCN PRIDE! Am i suppose to send payment first? or get nominated first?

You have to wait to be nominated, at which time the person that nominated you will send you a PM.

I wish I would be nominated as well.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
You have to wait to be nominated, at which time the person that nominated you will send you a PM.

I wish I would be nominated as well.









I'ma with yah


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
This one is for Immortal Kenny




















You just made my day, thanks!!!

EDIT: I just sent the $1 over, admin.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
And you didn't have to make your original comment.










You didn't have to make that one








neither did I - so got you beat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
I would appreciate one








(Hope this isn't considered begging)

Same


----------



## Angmaar

If I had a paypal account I would get one.


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodolsen* 









I nominate DizzyMagoo the folding foo'.

Dizzy is unable to accept, so I nominate Super Pissed in his place.


----------



## rx7racer

I nominate Snoopy83


----------



## rock3ralex

if someone would nominate me, that would be awesome! I've got a sick notebook coming for college and I think that applique would look awesome on it.


----------



## Tatakai All

One of those would surely look nice on my sig...


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodolsen*


Dizzy is unable to accept, so I nominate Super Pissed in his place.




















Just going through the paypal verification crap then I can send ma dolla.


----------



## sailerboy

Itd be great if i could be nominated... Idk if this is begging.


----------



## Volcom13

Man, I wish I could get one. Not sure if you guys ship to APO AP addresses.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Soo much begging going on...If you want one so bad buy one...LOL


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Soo much begging going on...If you want one so bad buy one...LOL

Yeah, no kidding. Begging is worse than not being nominated by somebody.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, no kidding. Begging is worse than not being nominated by somebody.


Some of us don't have money. : D


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


Some of us don't have money. : D


Get a job ya bum!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


Some of us don't have money. : D


So then if you get nominated, then you reject it explaining that you don't have money. I mean, I understand that not everyone has a dollar to spare, so it wouldn't confuse me if I nominated somebody and then they told me they couldn't afford a dollar.

So, if you don't get nominated, then it's a good thing.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Get a job ya bum!

I do : P saving for school











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So then if you get nominated, then you reject it explaining that you don't have money. I mean, I understand that not everyone has a dollar to spare, so it wouldn't confuse me if I nominated somebody and then they told me they couldn't afford a dollar.

So, if you don't get nominated, then it's a good thing.


Durp...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So then if you get nominated, then you reject it explaining that you don't have money. I mean, I understand that not everyone has a dollar to spare, so it wouldn't confuse me if I nominated somebody and then they told me they couldn't afford a dollar.

So, if you don't get nominated, then it's a good thing.


So then whats the problem if they get nominated and they reject it? Are you the one moderating the thing?


----------



## Mikezilla

I'm in once I get one.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


So then whats the problem if they get nominated and they reject it? Are you the one moderating the thing?


wt_*h*_, dude? I was responding back to zhevra. It sounded like there was confusion, and so since I have the time, I figured I'd provide some clarity. I mean, I fully understand and accept that not everyone is going to understand this. Therefore, since I have 24 hours per day at my disposal, I'll be a useful tool.

I wasn't directing this at you. I wasn't trying to annoy you. But I could turn that question right around and ask you the same thing: are you the one moderating this? I mean, was it so bad that I posted that response to zhevra that you went out of your way to show me that it bothered you?

I thought we were cool with each other, but I apparently annoy you to death. So, put me on ignore, or just ignore me and let me be who I am. You know: live and let live.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I thought we were cool with each other, but *I apparently annoy you to death.* So, put me on ignore, or just ignore me and let me be who I am. You know: live and let live.


Who said that?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


wt_*h*_, dude? I was responding back to zhevra. It sounded like there was confusion, and so since I have the time, I figured I'd provide some clarity.

I wasn't directing this at you. I wasn't trying to annoy you. But I could turn that question right around and ask you the same thing: are you the one moderating this? I mean, was it so bad that I posted that response to zhevra that you went out of your way to show me that it bothered you?

I thought we were cool with each other, but I apparently annoy you to death. So, put me on ignore, or just ignore me and let me be who I am. You know: live and let live.


Where's this ignore button?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Where's this ignore button?


somewhere in the User CP


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Who said that?


You didn't have to say it. It just feels like you would rather have me go away.

I added some additional nonsense to my original reply.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


somewhere in the User CP


Thankyou :d

It worked! +REP.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Where's this ignore button?


To put somebody on ignore, click on their profile in their postbit, and look for the "User Lists" link beneath their profile picture (if they have one). Click this and you get to choose "Add to Friends List", "Add to Contacts", and "Add to Ignore List".


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Whoa, payment sent! Thank you Halifax! I don't feel worthy, but thank you.


I wish i had one to go with my new rig.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


wt_*h*_, dude? I was responding back to zhevra. It sounded like there was confusion, and so since I have the time, I figured I'd provide some clarity. I mean, I fully understand and accept that not everyone is going to understand this. Therefore, since I have 24 hours per day at my disposal, I'll be a useful tool.

I wasn't directing this at you. I wasn't trying to annoy you. But I could turn that question right around and ask you the same thing: are you the one moderating this? I mean, was it so bad that I posted that response to zhevra that you went out of your way to show me that it bothered you?

I thought we were cool with each other, but I apparently annoy you to death. So, put me on ignore, or just ignore me and let me be who I am. You know: live and let live.


Hey way to make a seen out a silly comment. : P


----------



## Lemondrips

This is a great idea


----------



## XxJudxX

this is pay it forward Overclock.net style lol


----------



## zhevra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxJudxX* 
this is pay it forward Overclock.net style lol

Thats the best way of putting it : D


----------



## BradleyW

What is the normal price for one?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What is the normal price for one?


Applique sale thread

Applique prices


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Applique sale thread

Applique prices


Thanks mate.


----------



## zhevra

Question, which kind would be best for a side panel window?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zhevra* 
Question, which kind would be best for a side panel window?

etched external iirc


----------



## goodolsen

I've got the internal one on my side window. Since its on the inside no worries about anything accidentally touching it.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

$1 sent


----------



## rock3ralex

If someone would like to nominate me, I'd greatly appreciate that. I have one that's dying to get on a notebook!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


etched external iirc


Internals tend to look better on side windows.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
If someone would like to nominate me, I'd greatly appreciate that. I have one that's dying to get on a notebook!

Me too. I would like one for 1 buck!


----------



## zhevra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


etched external iirc



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Internals tend to look better on side windows.



Thanks : D


----------



## Tatakai All

Is there another way of getting an appilique? I would just like to out right by a couple.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Is there another way of getting an appilique? I would just like to out right by a couple.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ques-sale.html


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ques-sale.html


Thanks +1


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
$1 sent

Nice one.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

if coffeejunky still wants it


----------



## coffeejunky

$1 Sent


----------



## barnyard

I nominate BradleyW
pm sent


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you mate. your a good friend. How do i claim my item?


----------



## barnyard

Info is in first post.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Thank you mate. your a good friend. How do i claim my item?


The information is indeed in the OP of this thread. But to simplify it:

Now that you've been nominated, PayPal $1 to [email protected], and then wait for your envelope with two small logo, Brushed Metal appliques to arrive. You'll get one that's intended for an external application, and one for an internal application.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## sdla4ever

hmm how long should it take to receive one? paid 8/26 still no sign of it lol!

Im waiting patiently!


----------



## KingMaddog

I think this would look sweet on my CM Storm Scout case when I get it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


hmm how long should it take to receive one? paid 8/26 still no sign of it lol!

Im waiting patiently!


I know this is a dumb/rude question, but did you send the payment via PayPal to [email protected]erclock.net? And did you follow the instructions to the letter that are in the OP of this thread?

Just in case anyone wants to know: yes, sdla4ever was nominated. He was nominated by bluedevil August 25th. [Proof]


----------



## IEATFISH

I have also not received mine. I know admin had some issues that held him up so I am also waiting patiently.


----------



## wierdo124

I'm wondering if he messed something up with us IEATFISH...because i received a whole pack of them (like 4 or something) that i didn't order.


----------



## KingMaddog

How do I get nominated? I really want these.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I'm wondering if he messed something up with us IEATFISH...because i received a whole pack of them (like 4 or something) that i didn't order.












I haven't received mine yet either but I didn't send my payment too long ago.

---update---

Got mine!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


How do I get nominated? I really want these.


Somebody has to make the decision to nominate you. So, just wait and see if somebody does. Unfortunately, we aren't allowed to ask for a nomination.

For example, these other people most likely got nominated by other members who felt that their contribution to OCN was so great that they deserved to be able to get these for $1.

So, it's purely luck of the draw, so to speak.


----------



## timxirish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingMaddog* 
How do I get nominated? I really want these.

You get nominated like this. I nominate you KingMaddog.









I don't really know too many people here that well (mainly blog section and 939 folks) and as a result there's no one person I can think of to give mine away to... So in spirit of passing on a similar unwarranted kindness that has been shown to me, I wanted to pass mine on to the first person I spotted without an appliquÃ©. You happen to be that person. Enjoy.


----------



## KingMaddog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timxirish* 
You get nominated like this. I nominate you KingMaddog.









I don't really know too many people here that well (mainly blog section and 939 folks) and as a result there's no one person I can think of to give mine away to... So in spirit of passing on a similar unwarranted kindness that has been shown to me, I wanted to pass mine on to the first person I spotted without an appliquÃ©. You happen to be that person. Enjoy.
















Thanks, payment sent.

After I receive mine can I nominate someone else?


----------



## zhevra

I ordered some on 9/16/09 but have yet to receive them yet...who should i talk to?


----------



## coffeejunky

Mega_Option is usually in charge of this kind of stuff


----------



## zhevra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Mega_Option is usually in charge of this kind of stuff









Thanks man : D


----------



## Valicious

Would etched external be the best kind to put on my wheelchair? Maybe the back of the batteries...

Just imagine...I fly past you in my chair, and the last thing you see amidst a cloud of dust is a single blue flame










The flame logo+flame would also look awesome on the metalic blue frame..


----------



## zhevra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Would etched external be the best kind to put on my wheelchair? Maybe the back of the batteries...

Just imagine...I fly past you in my chair, and the last thing you see amidst a cloud of dust is a single blue flame









The flame logo+flame would also look awesome on the metalic blue frame..









I'd assume so, but I'm not completely sure. (Bump for someone else who knows.)


----------



## coffeejunky

You would need external for anything that goes onto surfaces, but internal for anything see-through.


----------



## IEATFISH

I nominate thedarkknight. You have a PM.


----------



## KingMaddog

I wonder when mine were sent.


----------



## zhevra

I Nominate Juggalo23451 "Grats on your new mod status"


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


I Nominate Juggalo23451 "Grats on your new mod status"












thanks bro


----------



## KingMaddog

I sent mega_option a PM about shipping and I didn't get a response. I would like to know if the appliques shipped yet.


----------



## IntelLover

I really really want one. I just finished my i7 build and think it would go along nicely.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


I sent mega_option a PM about shipping and I didn't get a response. I would like to know if the appliques shipped yet.


I believe the administration was on leave, and the logos are being shipped. It took mine like 2 and a half weeks to get to me, but they gave me an extra brushed logo.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i have yet to have OCN on my rig somewhere.


----------



## HaXXoR

I Nominate:G|F.E.A.D|Killa


----------



## KingMaddog

I didn't get my $1 applique yet, but since I got the one I won in a freebie, I nominate stevenma188. I won the free one after I paid my dollar.


----------



## Valicious

*schemes a way to get a hold of one*


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


*schemes a way to get a hold of one*


This is for Valicious, if you need it.


----------



## KingMaddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


*schemes a way to get a hold of one*


I didn't realize you still needed one Val.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


*schemes a way to get a hold of one*


lol


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


This is for Valicious, if you need it.


awww...thanks mort

Your payment for $1.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. v

all sent


----------



## stevenma188

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


I didn't get my $1 applique yet, but since I got the one I won in a freebie, I nominate stevenma188. I won the free one after I paid my dollar.


Thank you KingMaddog. $1 Paypal payment sent to [email protected].


----------



## sailerboy

*hint* i need one *hint*


----------



## LemonSlice

Please?







I need some decor







. My case looks so utterly boring right now lol.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


Please?







I need some decor







. My case looks so utterly boring right now lol.


Help this man out : D


----------



## B-roca

This is actually a really cool set up how people can send these to others and what not I'd really like to get one to cover up some of that criss-cross s*** on my HAF's side panel but I haven't got pay pal ...... nor do I have $2 NZ


----------



## L3gacy

I hope I can get one of these one day so I can be as cool as you guys


----------



## oliverw92

I would like mine to go to evilspongebob72 by way of an apology


----------



## KingMaddog

When will these be shipped? It's been almost a month and still no appliques. I sent mega_option a PM and he said he didn't know what was going on.


----------



## Valicious

Got mine today, I'll post some pics after I get them applied


----------



## KingMaddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Got mine today, I'll post some pics after I get them applied


What's going on? Val got her appliques, and I still don't have mine? I sent payment on September 25th, and every time I ask about it I can't get an answer.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


What's going on? Val got her appliques, and I still don't have mine? I sent payment on September 25th, and every time I ask about it I can't get an answer.


Who did you PM?
If you PM'd Mega_option rest assured it should be being dealt with


----------



## KingMaddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Who did you PM?
If you PM'd Mega_option rest assured it should be being dealt with










That's who I PM'd, I was told they had no idea about what was going on.


----------



## stevenma188

I got mine as well.


----------



## KingMaddog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevenma188* 
I got mine as well.

Now that's 2 people that received their appliques while I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## stevenma188

Well I live in Ontario, and the decals were shipped out of Toronto. I would have gotten mine like 2 days after they mail it out.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingMaddog* 
When will these be shipped? It's been almost a month and still no appliques. I sent mega_option a PM and he said he didn't know what was going on.

Took mine about a month to get to me to.


----------



## KingMaddog

I don't believe that my appliques have even been sent yet. I had something shipped from china get here quicker than this. Was I overlooked? Nobody will answer me, What's going on?


----------



## L3gacy

Wow Sept 25th thats a long time man


----------



## tOny3

Does anyone want to donate me a set of stickers? ehhe this is my new daily site, i check on this forum daily,

Check out my Murdered Antec 300 if you can







Thanks


----------



## L3gacy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


Does anyone want to donate me a set of stickers? ehhe this is my new daily site, i check on this forum daily,

Check out my Murdered Antec 300 if you can







Thanks


You're not allowed to ask for a sticker







or maybe you can
But usually you get a sticker for doin good on here







and helping a lot


----------



## tOny3

sorry didnt know







see i learn somin new everyday









yea ive been helping lately, you guys help me so i give help back


----------



## L3gacy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


sorry didnt know







see i learn somin new everyday









yea ive been helping lately, you guys help me so i give help back










Its all good man


----------



## KingMaddog

Another day and still no appliques. I wonder were they went? Did I not get mine because of the one I got from a freebie after I paid my dollar? If so, it isn't right.


----------



## KingMaddog

O.K. I'm really starting to get mad. I send PM's and I get no response, I ask in this thread what's going on and I get no response. I'm starting to think that I was scammed. I know it's only a dollar, but that's not the point here.


----------



## EnToxication

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


O.K. I'm really starting to get mad. I send PM's and I get no response, I ask in this thread what's going on and I get no response. I'm starting to think that I was scammed. I know it's only a dollar, but that's not the point here.



Heh, that sucks. Wonder whats going on.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


O.K. I'm really starting to get mad. I send PM's and I get no response, I ask in this thread what's going on and I get no response. I'm starting to think that I was scammed. I know it's only a dollar, but that's not the point here.


lol wow, admin didnt scam you for a dollar.


----------



## EnToxication

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
lol wow, admin didnt scam you for a dollar.

That would the be funniest scam. A Dollar. It's like stealing few piece of gum.


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


Does anyone want to donate me a set of stickers? ehhe this is my new daily site, i check on this forum daily,


I'd looooove a sticker, or am I committing the reverse no-no of:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L3gacy*


You're not allowed to ask for a sticker







or maybe you can


Either way, how do I get a small one for the front my rig? I have a front window in a 5.25 bay slot that is just begging for one...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


O.K. I'm really starting to get mad. I send PM's and I get no response, I ask in this thread what's going on and I get no response. I'm starting to think that I was scammed. I know it's only a dollar, but that's not the point here.


We're currently between the staff members trying to figure out what is causing the wait. Please do not fret, we would never attempt to scam anyone on these forums (especially when it's as little as $1 USD







)


----------



## whipple16

is there a link somewhere so we can just buy one?

nevermind used my friend google and found the link...

if anyone else was wondering.

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore

just order a few.. cant wait to get some new pics of the rig with the OCN support!


----------



## whipple16

took 6 days from order to delivery!!!


----------



## KingMaddog

I see people getting their appliques and I still didn't get mine yet. I would like to have mine for my case. Someone shine some light on this issue, please.

The statement I said about being scammed was some shiz I said to get admin's attention.


----------



## Demented

I'd like to nominate jmacquire for being such a cool dude.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


I'd like to nominate jmacquire for being such a cool dude.



















i want one ,but i dont know any one who as one


----------



## KingMaddog

I still haven't gotten mine from September 25th. Where are my appliques?


----------



## Lige

I sent you a PM KingMaddog.


----------



## headcracker

I would love some of these for my car and pc, but only have 1.50 euro in my pp account (I can't add money to my account) if i did i would buy 10 of these.


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

can someone tell me where i can just 'order' one of these ? i don't want to bother doing all this work to get one for free


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


can someone tell me where i can just 'order' one of these ? i don't want to bother doing all this work to get one for free


http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore - The store

http://www.overclock.net/7439230-post32.html - Some of the items, maybe all...


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore - The store

http://www.overclock.net/7439230-post32.html - Some of the items, maybe all...


the 'purchase' buttons are gone. is there something wrong on my end ?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


the 'purchase' buttons are gone. is there something wrong on my end ?


I see them... It says Add to Cart.


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


I see them... It says Add to Cart.


either it does not work with firefox or adblock.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


either it does not work with firefox or adblock.


It must be that you're using adblock, because it works with Firefox fine. You shouldn't use adblock with this site anyways, as the ads are what help OCN stay alive...


----------



## Damir Poljak

I don't have a PayPal


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

did not work with adblock OR noscript disabled.
you guy's need to test your site out more.


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

do i get an upgraded user status for supporting the site ?


----------



## IEATFISH

Well, I am using Firefox with Ad-Block (disabled) and NoScript (only allowing Google, OCN, netshelter) and this is what I see:


----------



## Demented

I'm starting to think it may be a PEBKAC issue. But seriously, it has to be an issue on your end, since other with similar setups are having no problems at all.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


do i get an upgraded user status for supporting the site ?


You'd have to buy an overclocked account for that.

As for your issue, you're the only one having it.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


did not work with adblock OR noscript disabled.
you guy's need to test your site out more.


If i go to that page with adblock enabled (it's usually disabled for OCN) it still works perfectly. It's your end bro.


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
If i go to that page with adblock enabled (it's usually disabled for OCN) it still works perfectly. It's your end bro.

i agree, somethings' fd up and i don't know what


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingMaddog* 
I didn't get my $1 applique yet, but since I got the one I won in a freebie, I nominate stevenma188. I won the free one after I paid my dollar.










chrysler lebaron


----------



## xHassassin

Anyone want to nominate me for this batch of epicness?


----------



## StormX2

<-- Certainly would love if someone nominated me so i can finallyhave some Appliques =)


----------



## btwalter

I just purchased some from the store, so as soon as I receive them, I will nominate someone.


----------



## noobdown

great i dea. i will have an apilique some day.


----------



## Chif

Such a generous administrative team. I like this idea. I'd love an applique for my current mod if anyone wants to nominate me







, more than happy to wait my turn though. If not, well once i start my new job i'll definately grab some, i'd love to show them off at a LAN party.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

i need one of these for my xbox


----------



## The One6152

I would gladly accept one, and i think it would give me the last piece of the puzzle to my case


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

i want one


----------



## The One6152

where can u buy them?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore

and here is what the items look like
http://www.overclock.net/7439230-post32.html


----------



## KingMaddog

I have been meaning to post, but I have been busy. I just want to say thanks to GHO for getting my appliques to me.


----------



## F1ForFrags

I don't have an applique yet







*hint hint* *wink wink* *cough cough* *hint wink cough*.............*hint*..


----------



## sailerboy

If you still dont have one, i'll use mine for you when mine come in from boxing day bucks.


----------



## Capwn

danascully needs some OCN love


----------



## BillG8z

if anyone who has one is feeling generous this would look awesome on my tech bench thing


----------



## wozza_bruv

i have just done a big mod on my case and this would look sweat on the side of my case but i have no money after the mod


----------



## CudaBoy71

Nice..wish I had one...


----------



## Shane1244

I Nominate xToaDx


----------



## pheoxs

Although I can't nominate myself I'd greatly appreciate it if someone would so that I can use the decals for my 2010 Competition Case Mod entry


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
Although I can't nominate myself I'd greatly appreciate it if someone would so that I can use the decals for my 2010 Competition Case Mod entry

Just go and buy them. Everyone wants them.


----------



## sav5716

I'd like to nominate Anth0789. He has been doing great work with the Samsung Owners Club and he's been updating it once or twice a day.


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Just go and buy them. Everyone wants them.

10$ vs 1$? Figured I'd at least post for a day before buying some, still need to see if they will fit with the overall theme


----------



## btwalter

Well I got mine in, I havent put it on my system yet due to me waiting until it warms up so I can paint my system, then it'll be put on.
I cant access any image hosting sites at work..blah, so I will edit this post with the picture when I get home.
But I would like to nominate Juggalo23451.


----------



## theCanadian

Broskies. I need one of these. I'm at college and it pains me that I can't rep OCN the way I want to.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Broskies. I need one of these. I'm at college and it pains me that I can't rep OCN the way I want to.


well then i nominate you Canadian!

ill pm you about this also

my car










My rig


----------



## awaizy

How are you guys applying these? They're so tough to get right. The problem I have is getting the letters on the thin film.. they always stick on the thicker sheet


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *awaizy*   How are you guys applying these? They're so tough to get right. The problem I have is getting the letters on the thin film.. they always stick on the thicker sheet







  
here is a video halifax1 made
  
 YouTube- Finalized Overclock.net Applique on MacBook + How To


----------



## Pao

Ahem....And where is my nomination?


----------



## H-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


Ahem....And where is my nomination?











I'll apply mine once I clean off my desk and clean the side panel on Wrath.


----------



## EpicToast

This seems like a good idea.


----------



## madswimmer

hmmm i dont suppose sumone wants to nominate me?


----------



## Yunus

I really would like one of these, I will rep also, happy valentines day


----------



## roanie25

Im suppose to get one from unknownSCL but I guess he never mail it out...


----------



## IntelLover

I want one. Anyone wanna give their 1 dollar antique to me







I need one to make my computer look more "complete"!


----------



## chatch15117

*COUGH* I need one for my case window *COUGH*


----------



## Shane1244

Personally, I make a effort not to nominate people that beg for them.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Personally, I make a effort not to nominate people that beg for them.

Perhaps they are not beggars, but people simply indicating they would like one, as opposed to some other random person who may not even want them.

Also, IIRC mine were supposed to have already been shipped to me. Should I double check with someone?


----------



## pravius

My HAF932 needs one of these bad boys on it... I also would like to put one smack on my rear car window to let the world know THE place to come on the web for all your performance and overclocking needs! So if anyone would like to nominate me I would be in your debt!


----------



## Tatakai All

I order mine about a little over a month ago and I'm still waiting on 'em. Has anyone else have any problems not receiving their order? Anyway, when they do come in, I'll be sure to nominate any polite request.


----------



## kurei

mi just waiting for my paypal account to get successfully verified before I order some for myself and then share the love with some other OC'erss out here in India.
I would be willing to pay the difference in shipping.


----------



## LemonSlice

Would like to nominate †Blade†


----------



## Furious Porkchop

It'd be awesome if I had a sticker for the new PC/Folding Rig!


----------



## Coldharbour

I don't have one either...


----------



## Spartan8

I would gladly put one on my HAF.


----------



## TrippinBimmer

I need one myself...:eeps:

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## Jeffro422

Someone should send me one


----------



## KarmaKiller

I'd like to nominate Jshay. He's extremely active in all areas of OCN, and I think he helps out a lot of people.


----------



## IrDewey

First to guess the number between 1 and 5 by 8:00 EST gets a nomination.


----------



## pravius

3!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

2 please!!


----------



## IrDewey

Number was 2!

Nominating: bbaseballboy1234


----------



## pravius

QQ

Gratz!


----------



## Tatakai All

I ordered a sticker and lanyard back in Jan. and still haven't received anything. I've heard of others having this problem, so I'm curious as to how anyone has resolved this issue. I have already contacted admin, but they have yet to contact me back. Sorry about this being in the wrong thread, but I just don't know what to do. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## pravius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I ordered a sticker and lanyard back in Jan. and still haven't received anything. I've heard of others having this problem, so I'm curious as to how anyone has resolved this issue. I have already contacted admin, but they have yet to contact me back. Sorry about this being in the wrong thread, but I just don't know what to do. Any help would be much appreciated.


try to see if you can get in touch with a mod. Mod's I am sure have their own board where they can communicate with each other and whoever you talk to should be able to get in contact with someone who is in charge of that stuff.

Saying that I do know that it takes some time for these to get to you.


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks a bunch pravius, +rep.

EDIT: If you don't already have some, then I'll be sure to nominate you when mine come in.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Thanks a bunch pravius, +rep.

EDIT: If you don't already have some, then I'll be sure to nominate you when mine come in.


Admin doesn't get on the forums much, send him an email.


----------



## btwalter

Last I heard their stock was really low, and they also switched companies that make them for OCN. Stock should be replenished this month some time.
As Volcom said, send Admin a E-Mail.


----------



## R1P5AW

Somebody hook me up


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrippinBimmer*


I need one myself...:eeps:

-TrippinBimmer


Nominate TrippinBimmer, nice work on the forum warz and folding


----------



## Andy!

anyone willing to love me?


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

cant wait to get mine, going to place them on my ps3







and save the other one for my future car. I will nominate someone when i gt them


----------



## Ovlovian

Nom(nomnom)inating someone next week hopefully when mine arrive.


----------



## hitoriko

I'd Love one but i would rather have a worthy case first!


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sin100*


nominate trippinbimmer, nice work on the forum warz and folding










woot! :d


----------



## XiCynx

How long does it take to get them? I sent my payment in Mar 5, 2010 and still haven't received it yet. I know they get shipped out weekly, but it's bee almost 2 and a half weeks. Maybe they're running behind a little bit? Just a little curious, not in a rush, just wanna make sure everything went through okay and is on it's way. =)


----------



## Ovlovian

They ship from Our hat (Canada) so don't be surprised if it takes a bit longer than most things to get to you.


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
How long does it take to get them? I sent my payment in Mar 5, 2010 and still haven't received it yet. I know they get shipped out weekly, but it's bee almost 2 and a half weeks. Maybe they're running behind a little bit? Just a little curious, not in a rush, just wanna make sure everything went through okay and is on it's way. =)

this... i still haven't received mine and it been since Mar 13, 2010


----------



## XiCynx

Same goes for me, I hope it doesn't take over a month for them to actually get to my house from Canada! xD That would be insane and they need to work on their mailing service. Haha

*Payment Sent:*
*Business Name:* Shogun Interactive Development
*Email:* [email protected]
*Payment Sent to:* [email protected]

*Amount sent:* -$1.00 USD
*Fee amount:* $0.00 USD
*Net amount:* -$1.00 USD

*Date:* Mar 5, 2010
*Time:* 10:50:33 PST
*Status:* Completed

*Subject:* Overclock.net Applique Nomination
*Note:* Nominator: LemonSlice Thank you for this applique, it will be put to good use, you can assure that. =) http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post8600835

*Shipping Address:*
left out, PM if needed


----------



## Ovlovian

I'm still waiting too; I want to Share the LOVE!


----------



## eseb1

I have one if anyone needs a Donor, PM me


----------



## cyang09

well i would like to have one of those sticker thingy. It looks cool =P new to OCN


----------



## Sneblot

I better start making friends as I would love one of these.


----------



## roanie25

i won one from a random raffle here, but he never mailed it to me....


----------



## Ovlovian

I've got mine; anyone interested PM me.


----------



## eseb1

I'd like to nominate R1P5AW


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234*


this... i still haven't received mine and it been since Mar 13, 2010


Just received mine today, April 5th. Dang they look so good, idk what to do with other 2, but i did put on my ps3, looks amazing









Now i nominate: ovyeminem 
For conducing great business with me last week. Great seller


----------



## Ovlovian

This pic is the first of many








I nominate an excellent folder, contributor and a credit to OCN
MistaBernie!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


This pic is the first of many
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...n/035a1d2e.jpg
I nominate an excellent folder, contributor and a credit to OCN
MistaBernie!


Ahhhh! That's me!







:


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eseb1*


I'd like to nominate R1P5AW










That's me! Thanks bro


----------



## H-man

If anyone wants one PM me.


----------



## ovyeminem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234* 
Just received mine today, April 5th. Dang they look so good, idk what to do with other 2, but i did put on my ps3, looks amazing









Now i nominate: ovyeminem
For conducing great business with me last week. Great seller









Thats me









Cant wait to receive mine.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Dang, I want one.


----------



## mrfajita

I do too, would love one for my car (or maybe my PC)


----------



## KShirza1

I would love to support this site on the normandy!

how do i just straight up buy one. unless anyone wants to mention me for the dolor deal.


----------



## pravius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


I would love to support this site on the normandy!

how do i just straight up buy one. unless anyone wants to mention me for the dolor deal.


http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## Danny_B

Could always use one for my new case


----------



## Ulver

Those are mine:


















and I would like to give a pack to => *wazz*
, please.

Great idea, guys!
OCN is the best


----------



## wazz

Thanks Ulver.. cheers to you


----------



## Tatakai All

I've never been nominated for one, despite my Oliver Stone attempts in gaining one. But know how it is, I'll nominate the first person to pm me. I've also just recieved three lanyards, two being the same color which is black. So if you don't mind giving a totally stranger your address, I'll be more then happy to pay it forward and send a black lanyard free of charge and shipping. For the record though, I don't really consider myself a totally stranger but a OCN'er. FTW!

Btw sorry about the pic quality, it was taken with my iphone.


----------



## godofdeath

me wants
i wanna stick it on my external lol


----------



## Tatakai All

Alright, I nominate godofdeath.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Alright, I nominate godofdeath.


thanks a lot man

payment sent


----------



## theCanadian

I'll take a picture of mine for the next person who PM's me with what they intend to do with it.


----------



## wazz

whats the normal wait time to recieve the appliques ?


----------



## Ovlovian

Took over a month for me.


----------



## wazz

wow, ok then in that case it should be here next week sometime..lol


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wazz*


wow, ok then in that case it should be here next week sometime..lol


They ship from Our Big red hat to the north, go through all that rig-a-ma-roll.


----------



## gonX

The shipping delay is usually on admins side and not the postal service, as admin is a busy man. I think he ships these out monthly.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

SO i have to donate a $1 to receive the sticker? Looks badasss =] I love the logo, its simple but very nice.


----------



## wazz

well if i would of recived mine by now i could nominate you for them.. and wow really, that sucks if he ships them monthly. almost ready to print a pic of one and tape it to my case..lmao


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz* 
SO i have to donate a $1 to receive the sticker? Looks badasss =] I love the logo, its simple but very nice.

Only if you are nominated first


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Only if you are nominated first









Ahh, Well someone Nominate me already! =]


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


Ahh, Well someone Nominate me already! =]


I forgot to mention it, but you can still buy it for more than $1 via the OCN store








http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## wazz

just got mine in the mail thisafternoon.. will post the pic's in a bit


----------



## wazz

[URL=http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad329/andwhat*****/DSCF3206.jpg%5B/IMG]http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad329/andwhat*****/DSCF3206.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

ok that didnt work right.. lets try that again

having issues with the uploader again not wanting to post.. they are in my photo's on here tho.. just click my pic.

[IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2674&pictureid=15740









much better..


----------



## wazz

ill nominate Matthew_Rocz.. just sharing the love


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Can i get the "Brushed Flame with Logo Large Interior 8.5" x 2" " For a $1!? =] awesomeness.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


Can i get the "Brushed Flame with Logo Large Interior 8.5" x 2" " For a $1!? =] awesomeness.


According to admins main post, you only get 2 of the smallest appliques - one external and one internal:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


*Recipient*
2) Sit back and wait for two small logo appliques (one internal, one external). We will ship these weekly.


----------



## CoolPrizes

Anyone wanna share with me? I'll share with other people.










Then again, it's more beneficial to OCN buy the $25 pack.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

"you have sent $1.00 USD to Shogun Interactive Development"

Sent the $1! Cant wait! =]


----------



## VZif

Damn...I want an applique to put on on one of my computers.... =(


----------



## yakub0

Kub0 would love one of those to put on his GMC '85 Sierra Classic


----------



## xquisit

I want one of these so bad!


----------



## gonX

Guys, if you REALLY want them, go to the OCN store and buy them


----------



## CoolPrizes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Guys, if you REALLY want them, go to the OCN store and buy them










qft. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

I havnt got it yet and its been about a month... =/


----------



## CoolPrizes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz* 
I havnt got it yet and its been about a month... =/

Epic Fail... Go back and look...;1 week ago.


----------



## wazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoolPrizes* 
Epic Fail... Go back and look...;1 week ago.

*****.. and yeah it took a about 4 weeks to get mine


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wazz* 
*****.. and yeah it took a about 4 weeks to get mine

Thats not encouraging to hear









I want a few things from the store, you guys should expand into a few more things.


----------



## wazz

true that its not to encouraging but at least its something to look forward to.







, plus its coming from canada so you have to give it a while


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wazz*


true that its not to encouraging but at least its something to look forward to.







, plus its coming from canada so you have to give it a while


Great i just noticed your from florida too, guess its going to take that long for me too lol.

I shall order soon, I know i want a sticker for my haf 932 window.


----------



## pravius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


I havnt got it yet and its been about a month... =/


Why do people flat out lie?


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pravius*


Why do people flat out lie?


What? why would i be lying about such a thing that makes no sense. I ordered mine idk about a month ago..hmm. I ordered it may 24th.










So fine its been more like 2 weeks. but still feels alot longer lol. and was this very necessary to prove to you that i am lying or not. Grow up.

-Mz


----------



## wazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Great i just noticed your from florida too, guess its going to take that long for me too lol.

I shall order soon, I know i want a sticker for my haf 932 window.


yeah it wasnt to bad, just 4 long weeks..lol..


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz* 
What? why would i be lying about such a thing that makes no sense. I ordered mine idk about a month ago..hmm. I ordered it may 24th.










So fine its been more like 2 weeks. but still feels alot longer lol. and was this very necessary to prove to you that i am lying or not. Grow up.

-Mz

I think the point he was making, was that you said it was more than a month ago, when in reality it had barely been 2 weeks at the time of writing.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

LinksKitKat


----------



## Chipp

We're going to put this on hold temporarily, since appliques are free for now.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-giveaway.html


----------

